# FR: faillir (de) + infinitif - préposition ?



## yuechu

Bonjour !

I was reading Diderot's "Les Deux Amis de Bourbonne" today and read the following sentences: "Olivier avait une fois sauvé la vie à Félix, qui se piquait d'être grand nageur, et qui avait failli de se noyer: ils ne s'en souvenaient ni l'un ni l'autre.".

Does "faillir de faire qqch" have the same meaning as "faillir faire qqch" ? Is "faillir de faire qqch" common in modern French? I think I have only heard "faillir faire qqch" before. [...]
Merci d'avance !

Moderator note: Second question deleted -- only one question at a time, please.


----------



## SwissPete

I don't know where you found your quote, but the *de *should not be there.

See *this link*.


----------



## yuechu

I got it from Project Gutenberg. Thanks for the correction, SwissPete! I guess there must be a mistake on the website.


----------



## dgsavoie

It's not a mistake, it's just an old way to write. Nowadays, the "de" wouldn't be there.


----------



## Maître Capello

The turn of phrase with the preposition is indeed outdated. According to TLFi:


> *II.−* [En fonction d'auxil. suivi de l'inf., pour exprimer qu'un fait a été près de se produire] Être tout près de, sur le point de, manquer de.
> *A.−* _Vx._ *Faillir de*/*à* + inf.
> − *Faillir de.*_ À l'entrée de la nuit, nous faillîmes d'être arrêtés au village de Saint-Paternion_ (Chateaubr., _Mém.,_ t. 4, 1848, p. 456).
> − *Faillir à.*_ Il a failli à me blesser; il a failli à être ministre; cet événement faillit à retarder notre départ _(_Ac. _1835, 1878).
> *B.−* _Usuel._ *Faillir* + inf. _Il se jeta tout effaré hors de sa chambre et faillit être renversé par maître Jolibois _(Sandeau, _Sacs,_ 1851, p. 24). _Elle faillit dire quelque chose; mais se tut_ (Martin du G., _Thib.,_ Été 14, 1936, p. 501):
> 9. ... il m'empoigna la taille et me donna, sur la nuque, un baiser qui *faillit* me décoiffer. − Tu es épatante... souffla-t-il... Ah! nom d'un chien! ... ce que tu sens bon... Mirbeau, _Journal femme ch.,_ 1900, p. 153.


----------



## francophonophil

When we see '[Félix,] qui avait failli se noyer', could you equally say 'qui s'était presque noyé'?  Is _failli (+inf.)_ more formal/literary than _presque_?


----------



## heski3

Exactly. 'Presque' could replace 'failli' but as you justly stated; 'Avait failli se noyer' is more literary used and sounds better.

I agree with SwissPete. I read a lot in French ( Grands classiques inclus!) and I have never heard of _*de *_after failli, but I trust dgsavoie and Maître Capello. Maybe I'm not old enough yet !


----------



## Oddmania

I stumble upon _faillir de_ very frequently in old literary works. It's not that uncommon (I mean, it didn't use to be uncommon).


francophonophil said:


> When we see '[Félix,] qui avait failli se noyer', could you equally say 'qui s'était presque noyé'?  Is _failli (+inf.)_ more formal/literary than _presque_?



You could say _Il s'était presque noyé_, but in my opinion it isn't as idiomatic and commonly-used as _faillir _+ infinitive. We use _faillir _all the time in everyday conversation (as in _J'ai failli tomber dans l'escalier !_ I would never say _Je suis presque tombé_).


----------



## danielc

Yuechu-
Sache que_ faillir de _+ _inf._ s'entend chez nous.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Sache que_ faillir de _+ _inf._ s'entend chez nous.


 Salut danielc.  Je viens de découvrir ce fil de 2016, que tu as réanimé.
De mon côté, j'ai lu, mais ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _faillir *de*_ en près de 65 ans.  As-tu des exemples ?

Ce que j'ai souvent entendu c'est :  _manquer de / raser de_ dans le sens de_ faillir + infinitif.   _
Comme dans : _ Il a manqué / rasé de se noyer. _


> Manquer de (+ infinitif) ou manquer (+ infinitif) : être très près de (faire quelque chose), *faillir*. _Il a *manqué de* tomber_. _Elle a manqué mourir._
> Raser de : QUÉBEC - FAMILIER – *faillir*. _J’ai *rasé de* perdre connaissance quand j’ai appris la nouvelle_.


Cela dit, le lien donné par SwissPete en 2016 ne mène pas à l'original de Diderot_ -  Les deux amis de Bourbonne (1770) _ - mais au livre :
_Diderot: Sa Vie, Ses Œuvres, Sa Correspondance_ (Albert Collignon) - publié en 1895, plus d'un siècle après la mort de Diderot.
La phrase - qui se voulait peut-être un résumé - est incomplète.

Il faudrait mettre la main sur la version originale, pour savoir si Diderot a écrit _failli (de) se noyer _ avec ou sans « _de_ ».


----------



## olivier68

Voici un lien vers le texte de Diderot :

Page:Diderot - Œuvres complètes, éd. Assézat, V.djvu/275 - Wikisource

"Faillir _de_ + infinitif" ne s'emploie plus guère en français (de France) contemporain même s'il reste attesté par Littré. Peut-être y-a-t-il des contre-exemples aux XX/XXI èmes siècles. Je ne sais... mais je doute.

"raser" dans un sens analogue n'est pas, à ma connaissance, usité en France (mais j'aime bien l'idée sémantique !).


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour le lien olivier.  Alors,  Diderot (1713-1784) a  bien écrit « ... _et qui avait_ _failli *de* se noyer _».   

Je me doutais que « _raser de _»  était un québécisme.   Il est écrit QUÉBEC dans la citation, que j'ai copiée d'Antidote.

Mais comme je l'ai écrit, contrairement à danielc (qui est canadien) je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _faillir *de* _au Québec non plus,  en plus de 60 ans.
Je l'ai seulement lu.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Nicomon,

Je ne saurais me prononcer de façon absolue.

Si vous cherchez sur internet, vous verrez que la tournure "faillir de + infinitif" a bien été utilisée en France jusque vers le milieu du XIXème siècle. Elle ne l'est plus aujourd'hui (peut-être subsistent-ils quelques régionalismes, je l'ignore). On dira plutôt "manquer _de_ + infinitif" ou "faillir + infinitif". Et encore, même avec "manquer", le "_de_" ne me semble pas être utilisé par tout le monde aujourd'hui (régionalismes ?), au moins à l'oral.

Comme je l'ai écrit, la construction est encore mentionnée par Littré (donc fin XIXè). Elle est attestée dans le Dictionnaire du Moyen-Français de Greimas, donc vers les XVIème-XVIIème siècles. Je ne vois aucun problème de "cohérence de langage" à ce que Diderot l'eût pu utiliser.

Au Québec... je ne sais.

Pour Diderot : n'arrivant pas à mettre les mains sur des numérisations de ses textes (contrairement à ceux de Pascal, par exemple)... je ne puis être complètement affirmatif, mais toutes les transcriptions d'éditions que je vois sur Internet semblent bien attester du "faillir + de + infinitif".


----------



## Reynald

Juste pour confirmer par une petite recherche sur Gallica : une édition des œuvres complètes de Diderot, revues sur les éditions originales, donne bien_ failli *de*_. ici.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour cet ajout, Reynald.    
Je ne connaissais pas  Gallica,  que je viens d'ajouter à mes onglets marque-pages.


----------

